

How Pastor's pay is like a Ceo's pay - samfisher83
http://www.texasenterprise.utexas.edu/2011/12/01/leadership/incentives-finance-and-church

======
baldfat
Being a former assistant pastor I say this is correct in about .1% of pastors.
90% of churches are below 100 person and only a VERY small percent are above
500 person churches. I worked in one church over a 1,000 attenders and I can
totally say that I had zero experience with incentives with money. Most people
that work in a church do so for the love of the work and the people regardless
of the pay. Though some pastor easily clear more than $100,000 from a very
large congregation. Which in my city any one of the 62 principles of my city's
schools make every year.

